
Google's Android Will Become the Default Mobile Platform - Flemlord
http://seekingalpha.com/article/138400-google-s-android-will-become-the-default-mobile-platform
======
oomkiller
This article makes a pretty big assertion, that Android will be the most
common platform in 2 years. I think that's a really naive prediction. First,
it's going to take a LOT to knock Apple off of it's roost as 2nd most common
platform, due to their ability to sell by making their products part of a
culture. Second, I don't see RIM going ANYWHERE soon, they are by far still
the best messaging provider, and provider of business services of ANY mobile
platform, and they also have a VERY big market share already. Finally, we're
going to really have to see some new phones with Android before anything can
happen, because as of this writing, the only real Android phone in the US is
the G1, which is lacking in many areas.

I think Android taking over would definitely be a good thing, but I don't see
it happening this late in the game, they just missed the train I think.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Other than having a crappy camera, where is the G1 lacking?

~~~
oomkiller
IMO it's lacking first because it's only on T-Mobile, which is one of the
smaller carriers in the U.S, so there is less of an incentive to develop apps
for it, because there are inherently less users. Another issue is that
T-Mobile has a very small service area compared to AT&T or Verizon, so
applications that demand connectivity to work effectively would have trouble.
This is a big issue for companies that develop applications for serious
business/government use like ours (emergency management). Not being able to
listen to your Pandora radio is one thing, but not getting alerts about an
emergency is totally different story (this is just our case in particular).

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Well, for one thing, the G1 is not locked to T-Mobile; it will work on any GSM
network, which in the US means AT&T, although according to some people, the 3G
doesn't work on AT&T because of different radio frequencies.

Secondly, while I haven't had much experience outside of the Ohio and New York
regions, I've never had any problems with service in the three years I've been
with T-Mobile, and they're constantly notifying me of new towers going up in
my area. I've looked at their coverage maps, and it really seems to me like
you'd have to go way out in farm country or forest areas to lose your signal;
anywhere with a highway nearby seems to be covered. But then again, I can't
tell if they're stretching the truth or not...

------
jmtulloss
...Just like windows mobile was going to be.

~~~
ardit33
I really never heard anybody really into mobile space every saying that
seriously. Most articles you will find of that time are saying that Windows
Mobile has a very uphill battle, as manufactures and carriers are very wary
and un-trusting of Microsoft. This is in 2003-2005 when MS was making a large
push into the space, and people were still afraid of Microsoft.

Android changes the game differently. Open source, pretty good, customizable,
and fits in many kinds of hardware, and probably will be a gateway for ARM
netbooks.

I think android will be the way Linux actually wins. Few normal/average users
thining about ditching Windows for Linux. But with android starting from the
bottom (phones, then netbooks), it will prove a huge challenge to the Wintel
architecture.

Android has the promise of cheap, yet very slick and usable interface (still
work in progress), plus hundreds or thousands of apps being built for it.

It gives users less and less reasons not to start switching from windows. I am
saying this is not so right now, but few years from now, the space will look
very different.

------
jemmons
Because...?

~~~
DenisM
Because controversial article titles generate more clicks.

